# Using Philips DVRs wo subscription?



## Georgeofthejungl (Feb 15, 2009)

Surplus Computers is selling a couple Philips DVRs at

I had links in my post, but the site is not letting me do so but they are both at surpluscomputers dot com followed by /348535/philips-hdr-series-60gb-tivo.html and /348536/philips-hdr-series-80gb-tivo.html

It is claimed that these DVRs can be used wo TIVO service, and specifically referencing this site. Well, try as I might, I cannot find anything on these models on this site, nor anything that would give me guidance on whether I can use these without subscriptions, and if so, how.

I have never had a DVR, but would very much like to have one, especially if I can get a deal on one, although I cannot see paying a monthly fee to make it work. So the question is whether these can really be used without a subscription, and if so, how? And will it cost me anything to hack it? Oh, and how exactly do I do it? 

Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Without service, they are only a manual recorder.
You just set up and go. You may need to have TiVo set a record flag though. Send a PM to Tivojerry with the TSN of the box.

Hacking can cost as little or as much as you want.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

This doesn't belong in "HME Developers Corner".


----------



## Georgeofthejungl (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, help me out here, please. I have no clue where this post goes. I am new to not only Tivo but to this site and would really like to know if these DVRs will work for me without significant investment of time or money.


----------

